# Mindestalter BMX



## schello (11. September 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte meinem Neffen (14,5 kg ,1 m,3 jahre) ein bike schenken.
Gibts BMX Räder schon für dieses Alter? Macht das Sinn? Wenn ja - wo find ich sowas?
Danke!

Bernhard


----------



## King Jens one (11. September 2006)

man sollte mindestens 5jahre alt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. September 2006)

fitbike hatn 16" bmx aber ich denke auch das 3 jahre noch zu jung ist...


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. September 2006)

ok drei jahre find ich schon recht happig, der gute wird gegen bäume fahren oder so...das macht wenig sinn, in dem alter denkt man auch nur den verrücktesten kauderwelch und heult ohne grund.
schenk ihm nen bodybuilding-home-trainer set und ne strech hose, dann kann er bis 6 jahre muskelaufbau training betreiben und der karriere sollte eigentlich nichts mehr im weg stehen..


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> in dem alter denkt man auch nur den verrücktesten kauderwelch
> und heult ohne grund.
> ...


ah ja...
ok, bei mir ists nen paar jahre länger her aber
dennoch reife leistung, dass Du dich da noch dran erinnern kannst...


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. September 2006)

du hast die bewertung nicht auf die leichte schulter genommen oder?


----------



## Hamstar3 (21. September 2006)

Also ich find 3 auch ein bisschen früh! aber anderer seitz um erstma so basics zu lernen!


----------



## Kleeener (7. Oktober 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> ok drei jahre find ich schon recht happig, der gute wird gegen bäume fahren oder so...das macht wenig sinn, in dem alter denkt man auch nur den verrücktesten kauderwelch und heult ohne grund.
> schenk ihm nen bodybuilding-home-trainer set und ne strech hose, dann kann er bis 6 jahre muskelaufbau training betreiben und der karriere sollte eigentlich nichts mehr im weg stehen..




 das is es.


----------



## Trialar (10. Oktober 2006)

Is doch eigentlich wurscht ob man mit nem BMX anfängt radzufahren oder mit irgendeinem anderen Rad. Hab mit Ende 2 Jahre mein erstes Rad bekommen und hab damit radeln gelernt.
Hat dann in etwa so ausgesehen.







PS: Von Curtis gibts n paar Kinderbikes:


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2006)

wieso grabt ihr immer so altes zeug aus?


----------



## Beamster (13. Oktober 2006)

Ein Fahrrad mit 3 Jahren ist m.E. etwas zu früh.
Mein Kleiner ist grade 3, hat im Sommer mit dem Laufrad fahren angefangen und findet das Teil super. Erstaunlich, wie schnell Kinder lernen, die Balance zu halten. Bremsen tut er halt noch mit den Füssen (so wie die meisten von euch wohl auch  ). Klar fährt er ab und zu wo rein (Büsche, Wand, Beine...), aber mit Helm und evtl. Handschuhen geht das schon. Motto: "Aufstehen - Weiterfahren"

Also: ein Laufrad wäre besser geeignet, meiner hat bsp. ein 12"-Kawasaki-Laufrad... (leider gab´s keine Yamaha  )

Cheerio
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

